# Greenworks 80v 21 inch Lawn Mower



## paulito (Apr 1, 2021)

Well I bit the bullet. I have had a toro gas push mower for over 15 years at the house. Bought it used from an small engine mechanic that would fix them up and sell them cheap. Told myself at the end of last season i got more than my money's worth out of it and wasn't gonna struggle with keeping it running and cutting good again this season.

Well i decided to go with a cordless battery powered mower. I looked at a bunch but in the end went with the Greenworks 80volt. One because my dad had one and recommended it and two, because they have a backpack blower as well that i will probably get down the road. It came with one, 4aH battery, which makes price comparison hard on these units. Some don't come with batteries and some come with smaller or larger amp hour batteries. 

Long story short, assembly was very easy. As is the operation of the unit. I was wanting to get a quick cut on the lawn before the rain came so i went with the battery that only had 2 of 3 bars lit instead of waiting to fully charge it. Admittedly, i don't have a big yard (120x30 ish) but it worked great and had enough juice to finish the job. Although i didn't use the self propulsion very much to save the battery and make sure it did finish. VERY quiet in comparison to my old gas burner. Made a great cut on my thick Zosia lawn. Gotta say, i had my doubts but am very impressed with this mower thus far. Added plus is that it folds up rather small and i can tuck it in my shed rather that having to keep in under the porch like the gas burner.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 1, 2021)

Thx for the review!  Love Greenworks.  Have commercial hedge trimmer n leaf blower.  If I hit the lottery I would own their commercial side by side.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Apr 1, 2021)

Love them too. Have power limb saw, chain saw and lawn mower. All have exceeded my expectations.


----------



## jackthehunter (Jan 8, 2022)

Greenworks are perfect! Thx. I wish that someday they'll make zero-turn mower similar to Huskvarna's Z254 or MZ61(they are reviewed here)


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 10, 2022)

Buddy of mine has a GreenWorks 14-inch chainsaw and string weed-eater. That chainsaw does a bang up job...I tried it out on a 10 inch pine log and it went through it easy. Used it this weekend to saw a 3-in x 14-inch pine plank, and it again cut right through it. 

Last year, I used the weed eater to clear around 9 deer stands on the property, and never ran out of juice on the first fully-charged battery.


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 19, 2022)

If anyone is looking at the Greenworks line of battery powered products...
They have a 30% off sale thru Presidents day.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 19, 2022)

Slowly converting all of my small power tools to Greenworks.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 21, 2022)

Crakajak said:


> If anyone is looking at the Greenworks line of battery powered products...
> They have a 30% off sale thru Presidents day.



Thanks for the heads up. I am looking for a pole saw to go with the blower and weedeater


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 22, 2022)

I have the hedge trimmers. They work great for clearing trails in the deer woods.  I am impressed it cut your Zoysia lawn. I had to upgrade my Honda to cut mine.  What size is your yard?  I have 1/3 ac and will be sodding the back yard in April.  
Maybe you can give us an update on your review.


----------



## paulito (Feb 23, 2022)

Have had it for a full season now and i have to say it works just fine for my needs on my zoysia. I have about 0.10 an acre so not a big lawn at all. It run just fine even when i scalped things down in the fall when it went dormant. I do tend to have to kick in the self propel motor if i get lazy and let the lawn get a bit overgrown, but  tend to cut it at least every 7 days. 

As a further update, i now have the weedeater which is very nice seeming as it is built/layout like a gas powered one. I had a ryobi battery one and it was tiny and not fun to use at all. I also got the backpack blower. I have a LOT of trees and fall leaf season sucks. This thing held up very well. Admittedly if you are expecting it to work comparable to a Stihl  bR600 you are going to be disappointed. However, it has out performed any handheld (even gas) blower i have ever used so i am happy with it.  

Hope this helps


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 5, 2022)

Good to hear that Greenworks is good. What about Ego Power? Also Milwaukee has a lot of outdoor equipment now.


----------



## TJay (Aug 25, 2022)

I've had an Ego mower for the last three years.  I used it to mow the Zoysia around the pool.  It has always worked great and exhibited excellent battery life.  Before I got my rider I mowed my entire yard with it and still had battery life, I have never run it all the way down.  I recently sold it to a friend and upgraded to the self propelled version.  One of the best things I've done.  The old one worked fine but pushing it thru that thick Zoysia was wearing me out.  I highly recommend Ego to anyone looking for a battery mower.


----------

